# [RISOLTO] march native

## k01

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: GCC 4.2 and above support -march=native, which automatically detects the optimum settings to use based on your processor. -march=native also detects and applies additional settings beyond -march specific to your CPU, (eg. -msse4). Unless you have a specific reason not to (e.g. distcc cross-compiling), you should probably be using -march=native rather than anything listed below. Check your native options using gcc -c -Q -march=native --help=target 

 

questa cosa non mi è molto chiara... cioè se io usassi -march=native ho capito che sarebbe perfetto se non fosse che uso proprio distcc e cross-dev, quindi la riga equivalente a -march=native ma in forma esplicita dovrebbe essere -march=prescott (esempio) e in più tutte le voci che risultano "enabled" dando gcc -c -Q -march=native --help=target? così otterrei gli stessi effetti di un -march=native? oppure basterebbe mettere -march=prescott lasciando perdere tutte le altre voci?Last edited by k01 on Mon Mar 07, 2011 5:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

guarda questa discussione alla quale ho partecipato anche io tempo fa.

Magari nel frattempo può tornarti utile per chiarire le idee.

 :Wink: 

----------

## k01

grazie per il link, avevo letto ma mi ero dimenticato di rispondere XD 

in pratica è come pensavo, native passa anche altri parametri oltre al semplixe march specifico  :Wink: 

----------

